# Ride at thermal baths of Xanthi Greece with VW T3



## malllias (Sep 25, 2021)

Good evening to all!
A very short video from a ride in the mountains of Xanthi at Greece
with VW T3. Snow on the peaks and very hot water in the baths.
Here is the video


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny that, Liz and I were talking last night about a trip down to Fourka as I'd been in the 90s, we managed to talk ourselves into it, then overnight I talked my self out of it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Funny that as I have always thought of you as a silly old fourka tbh Kev....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes dear, whatever you say dear.


----------

